# Ideas for leftover wood flooring



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Hello all,

We put in new hardwood flooring in our house (and when I say we I really mean I). I have several scraps of various lengths and two whole unopened boxes (62SF) left over. I plan on putting some in a bedroom closet. My question is what to do with the left overs. It is natural Acaia hand scraped. I am open to any ideas. I have a table saw, miter saw.






My skill level is novice with an attitude.


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

My vote for scraps and smaller boards is always boxes. Looks like some nice figure in there. That would make a pretty panel in a box lid for sure!


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. It really does have some nice figure in it. In fact, that is what I noticed in the flooring store. Sitting in the living room with a lamp on it looks as if it is moving. I love it. Thanks again. Here are some pictures of the floor.

Brad


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I would imagine that would make quite a pretty countertop or tabletop if properly treated. Might even cover a section of wall with it as a decorative motif.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Novice with an attitude- I like that. Good luck with project. Boxes are good, frames, tabletop. All great ideas.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not good at making links, but page 2 of this same forum has a thread about lumber liquidators and I posted this picture of a small cabinet I made with left overs. I have leftover cherry flooring, bamboo flooring, counter top back splash and a piece of paneling There are 2 other project posts in that thread featuring left over flooring that are amazing. Check it out


----------



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

I had 1 box and a few flooring boards left over, so I redid the top of my work table, and my smaller set up table in the shop. The look cleaner and updated.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The best thing you could do with left over flooring is leave it in the box for the day the floor gets damaged and you need some for patching. When that day comes I bet that flooring is discontinued and you can't buy anymore.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> The best thing you could do with left over flooring is leave it in the box for the day the floor gets damaged and you need some for patching. When that day comes I bet that flooring is discontinued and you can't buy anymore.


 
or even if its still available it might not match correctly and the patches may look worse then the damage you were trying to replace.


----------



## LukeDuke (Dec 2, 2012)

Yea my vote would be for a desk tabletop. I did this with some leftover flooring once, put a nice glass top on it, and it looks great. By the way, the floor looks very nice!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Is that engineered flooring?


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

We used engineered hand scraped flooring in our new (been in it 16 months), and kept 1 box for possible repair. May never (I hope) need it, but ..........
Bill


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I got a trunk load of Doug-fir flooring off cuts from a flooring mill.
Dominoes have a 2 : 1 aspect ratio. I cut the flooring and used a single Forstner bit to make a Double-Nine set of dominoes. That's 55 pieces, each about 3" x 6". Simple black & white left-over house paints. 54(?) Good outdoors at a BBQ.

Right now it's -17C/0F and starting to snow again. Too cold for much fun outside. If I had company coming, I'd go out to the shed and get the set for a floor game on the flooring in the living room.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Warner,

No it is not. It is natural Acaia Wood


----------



## Glassnwood (Jan 29, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> The best thing you could do with left over flooring is leave it in the box for the day the floor gets damaged and you need some for patching. When that day comes I bet that flooring is discontinued and you can't buy anymore.



From my experience this is the best answer. I gave away my left overs, then a shower pan leaked into the hall and guess what warped.....
I ended up replacing the entire hallway because " that's right folks" It was no longer made.:yes:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

hays0369 said:


> Warner,
> 
> No it is not. It is natural Acaia Wood


So you put solid wood flooring down on concrete?

I would keep the extras for repairs then.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Rethinking... WarnerConstInc nailed my new response. Your new floor will need attention - maybe too soon.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Bill White said:


> We used engineered hand scraped flooring in our new (been in it 16 months), and kept 1 box for possible repair. May never (I hope) need it, but ..........
> Bill


I have just done the same. We relayed all downstairs again after water damage restoration. I have put some away just incase.

Pete


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Agreed on keeping some as a "rainy day" stash. You might never be able to match that batch you already have, especially if many years go by.


----------

